# Thinking about Hinze on Sat



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Will it fish ok with all this new water in the dam? I am keen to get out and fish, didn't get out last weekend and the creeks will be have dirty water in them. Will probably have to deal with the weekend crowd but that's OK. Seabreeze is predicting the winds will drop for Friday night/Sat morning. Thinking about launching at sunrise and fishing until about 9-10am.

Heard any reports lately Dodge.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Heard any reports lately Dodge.


Wayne heard no fishing reports at all mate and have no experience on the effect of this amount of rain on fishing... and while on the rain front Little Nerang Dam has been over the spillway for the last couple of days and that feeds into the far end of the Hinze eastern arm, also half heard a radio report saying the dam was up a couple of cms from previous levels prior the all the downpour


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so desperate for a fish that I am going no matter what. There are a few guys from BFO that are going to try their luck also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought about it Wayne, 

I'm gunna sleep in, you can tell me this time tommorrow, who made the best decision :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne this may be of interest from the GC Ch 9 News at 5.30 tonight [Friday].

Hinze Dam level was rising 2 cms every 15 minutes and may be up to 80% as early as tomorrow with runoff and the water was the colour of coffee

So perhaps to check new flooded banks might be a good spot to fish as the fish forage over newly covered ground for tucker.

And parking well above the water when leaving your vehicle might be a smart move as well mate


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Geez I might have to anchor up in the current!!!!! I don't know where the high tide mark is at Hinze.I am going to throw surface lures early and then bring out the spinnerbaits, definately going to stick to the edges all day. Just might be a bit wet thats all but I have to get out of the house and have some peace and quiet these three girls are driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's good advice Richo about leaving the car high and dry!!
Out Ipswich way at Colleges Crossing, I saw a car get washed downstream because it was parked right on the bank!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Biggera Yakker said:


> That's good advice Richo about leaving the car high and dry!!
> Out Ipswich way at Colleges Crossing, I saw a car get washed downstream because it was parked right on the bank!


Wayne

Sleep in mate,

It's been pi$$ing down here all night, flood warnings out for the Logan River and alot of water pouring into Hinze, hell yeah park the car high. :shock: :lol:

Edit, they have a flood warning out for the Nerang River, Little Nerang running into Hinze, almost 3m over spillway into Hinze, Hinze could be full by Saturday arvo.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> It's been pi$$ing down here all night, flood warnings out for the Logan River and alot of water pouring into Hinze, hell yeah park the car high. :shock: :lol:
> 
> Edit, they have a flood warning out for the Nerang River, Little Nerang running into Hinze, almost 3m over spillway into Hinze, Hinze could be full by Saturday arvo.


Sel following your reply I had my highest rain since it all started in my gauge this morning [Sat] at home 85mm, but through yesterday could see from my place constant rain in the Springbrook catchment [feeds Hinze via Little Nerang Dam] and Lamington catchment [feeds both Hinze and the Coomera River]....local radio is still saying 90% levels by the end of the weekend, but think it is all guesswork until the runoff stops and that will be another week or more.

Rain has stopped here for the last couple of hours so the worst may be over


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Dodge said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > It's been pi$$ing down here all night, flood warnings out for the Logan River and alot of water pouring into Hinze, hell yeah park the car high. :shock: :lol:
> ...


Currently Hinze is half a metre off being full it was 3 metres this time yesterday, She'll be full by the end of the weekend, even Maroon received over 100mm and Moogerah received 66mm, good things at these dams soon, fishing wise too. 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> She'll be full by the end of the weekend,


 Sel you could well be right, here is the link for the river gauge for anyone interested http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ60285.html


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hopefully it doesn't go over by too much. Don't want to lose all the bass over the spillway.


----------

